# Tyre Pressures



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I rang Auto Trail and they were very reluctant to advise me what pressures my tyres should be.Can anyone tell me if the pressures given on a sticker inside the passenger door are are a fairly accurate figure?I realise that these are probably for the base vehicle(2013 Ford Transit)and not the coach built itself,but are they near enough.........


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Go to a weigh bridge, take note of front wheel weight and the rear wheel weight, send the measured weights by email to the manufactures of the tyres and they will advise what pressure you need.
You will be surprised how low they tell you to set your pressure. My van is now a treat to drive no more bumping and crashing along...brilliant

Keith :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have transit base, running at the full 3500kg.
My fronts are at 60psi and rears at 70psi
As an ex trucker, who used to drive to hot countries, I appreciate the need not to underinflate.
Under inflated tyres get hotter and blow much easier.
Maybe a slightly harder ride, at 60psi and 70 psi, but, they certainly won't get hot! I actually, do check my tyres for heat, when I stop, while on a long journey.
Under inflation, causes a larger bulge at the bottom and this is what causes heat. The heat is generated as the bulge mover around the tyre as the wheel goes round.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

ovalball said:


> I rang Auto Trail and they were very reluctant to advise me what pressures my tyres should be.Can anyone tell me if the pressures given on a sticker inside the passenger door are are a fairly accurate figure?I realise that these are probably for the base vehicle(2013 Ford Transit)and not the coach built itself,but are they near enough.........


Your profile says you've got a Swift Voyager so I can understand why Autotrail would be reluctant!

As has been advised, you first need to establish the axle weights. However some tyres manufacturers are now only giving max weights. On my Autotrail (Cherokee) the Continental recommended weights were 45psi on the fronts and 70 psi on the rears. This compared to "recommended" weights of 80psi all round. There are literally hundreds of threads on MHF about pressures if you search.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

peribro said:


> ovalball said:
> 
> 
> > I rang Auto Trail and they were very reluctant to advise me what pressures my tyres should be.Can anyone tell me if the pressures given on a sticker inside the passenger door are are a fairly accurate figure?I realise that these are probably for the base vehicle(2013 Ford Transit)and not the coach built itself,but are they near enough.........
> ...


Need to update my profile!Thanks


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Ovalball,

As suggested get the van to a weigh bridge fully loaded for your usual trips.

Then visit

http://www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety/tyre-safety-information/240-tyre-safety-information-motor-homes

This is a useful site in it's own right, but if you download the file,

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf

it will give guidance on tyre size/load index and axle weight/PSI

I used it for my Ford Transit Mk6 (2006) running near 3.5 tonnes and am happy with the results.

I also as has been suggested by Grath feel the heat of the tyres on a regular basis.

At least the table gives scope for a little experimentation within expert tolerances.

Davy


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

Can't help on tyre pressures, but according to ER Council there is a free dynamic weighbridge at King George Dock entrance if you were not aware. Last one on the list attached.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Grath said:


> I have transit base, running at the full 3500kg.
> My fronts are at 60psi and rears at 70psi
> As an ex trucker, who used to drive to hot countries, I appreciate the need not to underinflate.
> Under inflated tyres get hotter and blow much easier.
> ...


Just fitted tyre pal pressure monitors and was amazed at how quickly the pressure rose with driving, front tyres 61psi cold, within a few miles they were up to 70 psi and only just warm.

Martin


----------

